# ISO recipe for Deep-fried Cheese Curds



## quicksilver (Jan 14, 2009)

Talk to me, oh wise ones.
I just read something about a place called Curly's Pub, 
Green Bay, Wisc. where these seem to be one of the favorite/addictive pub foods. They look MAVOLOUS!!!
Then I checked some recipes.
ALL say they can only be eaten immediately & hot.
Some say "fresh cheese" some say cheddar.
Some say use beer, others milk.
????????????????????????????????????????????????????

What do you do and what are the dipping sauces, if any?

Recipes please.


----------



## blissful (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm interested too! 
I've never had them with dipping sauces (say at restaurants here).


----------



## tannerodell (Jan 14, 2009)

I don't know know about the cheese curds for sure, but one recipe I do alot is fried mac and cheese. I use fresh mozzerella and smoked gouda as my cheese in the pasta, I let it chill and then cut rounds out of it. I bread it and fry it with a goat cheese sauce on top. It's really good, and something cool that you wouldnt expect to be fried.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 14, 2009)

I saw a thing on the food network just last week, where Giada made deep fried cheese balls with a balsamic dipping sauce ( i think).  She used smoked mozzarella and ricotta.  Shredded, mixed and rolled into a ball.  Rolled in flour, then egg, then panko bread crumbs and deep fried.  

Not sure if this is what your looking for, but it looked pretty good to me.  The show was on just last week .  And im sure u can find the exact recipe at the food network site.

larry


----------



## JMediger (Jan 14, 2009)

We use cheddar curds from "Suttner's" a few miles from the house but really, you can use your favorite cheddar and cube it into bite size pieces.  I think the key is to use a batter you already like.  We mix up an egg, flour with salt, a little milk and beer to make it thin (should stay between the tines of a fork when dipped).  I know others that simply dip in beaten egg and toss with flour than fry.  If you fry fish, you can use that batter.  You get the idea ...

Freeze the curds before you fry and you'll have full fried curds, you won't "leak" cheese.  After you coat your curds, fry them in a couple inches of hot (375'ish) oil, depending on the size of your curds.  It should be deep enough for them to be completely submerged and not touch the bottom.  Fry until golden brown.  Drain on a paper towel and sprinkle with a little salt.  We eat ours plain or dipped in a little ketchup or ranch.  You should also have them with an ice cold Leinie's.  

There isn't an exact science ... Some of the best fried curds I've ever had come from the local fairs.  They serve them up simple but all use good cheddar.  I had Curly's a few summers ago when we were there and did the tour (highly recommended if you are in Green Bay).  They were very good!


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jan 14, 2009)

When we lived in Oregon, we used to drive to Tillamook on the coast and buy real cheese curds. I loved them because they were kinda squeaky when you bit them. Then, the other day, I saw some cheese curds from Oaxaca at the local supermarket. I bought some, but have never thought of deepfrying them. Sounds scrumptious.

And Tanner? Welcome to DC. You really ARE a 14-year-old cook - I took a look at your promising website. You have a great future ahead of you - be sure to hang out with us and you'll meet some very nice people and learn alot. A secret about cooking? Nice people do it...no meanies here.


----------



## RobsanX (Jan 14, 2009)

They are so common in WI restaurants that I've never made them, but the best ones are always beer battered. DW just salts her's, and I dip mine in Ranch dressing...


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 14, 2009)

Oh boy, JM. Thank you. They sound right up my alley.
So when they say curds, they mean pieces or cubes?
I think that's what was throwing me.
Beer & milk, eh?
I think I'll try these while it's chilly here.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jan 14, 2009)

QS, cheese curds are a special item that may only be readily available regionally, in areas that make cheese. Here's an explanation:What is a Cheese Curd?

But I'm sure you could still make something very yummy using of cubes of good cheddar cheese, 'cause I don't think Florida is a cheese-producing state. Is it?


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 14, 2009)

LOL! Karen to both the site and Florida.
The closest producer is an italian deli guy about 28-30 miles away who makes his own mozz. To die for, but not to drive for, except special occasions.


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 14, 2009)

They really are wonderful things! It works best with curds, trust me I've tried.
You'll probably have to order online for the cheese curds from WI... 
I'm lucky enough to have a husband that drives to WI every night. 
 
I will look for my deep-fried recipe and if you don't mind get back to you in the morning?


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 14, 2009)

Thank you, Suzie.


----------



## JMediger (Jan 15, 2009)

Wisconsin cheese factories

Here is a link to a list of several cheese makers in WI.  Suttner's is listed as is GAD who also does a nice cheese.  I think Suttner's does mail ordering ... You might want to give them a ring.  They make curds every morning as part of their cheese making process.  We took our nieces there when they were visiting from Oregon so they could eat them right out of the vat.  It's quite the experience!  And they really should squeak when you bite into them ...

Karen, Tillamook makes a nice cheese.  I'm a little biased to Wisconsin cheeses as they are a little creamier but Tillmook's curds are really good!


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 15, 2009)

Just getting back here, and envying all of you. Cheese curds! I'll have to settle with shipped cheese.


----------

